
Office noise generator - benolayinka
https://imisstheoffice.eu/
======
onion2k
It needs an option to amplify the typing noises to "I work with developers who
insist mechanical keyboards are better" levels.

~~~
jmiserez
There are now quiet Cherry MX switches, dampened in both directions of travel:
[https://www.cherrymx.de/en/mx-original/mx-silent-
red.html](https://www.cherrymx.de/en/mx-original/mx-silent-red.html)

They're no louder than a regular membrane keyboard, and much quieter than just
using O-rings.

~~~
jackewiehose
But the sound is part of the better experience.

// sent from MX blue

~~~
detaro
car engine noise model: get an app that plays clicky sounds and headphones?

~~~
p_l
Emacs got selectric mode :)

------
Pelic4n
For realism, it should integrate people making their calls in the open space,
the guy right next to you chewing loudly with an open mouth, the heated design
debate occuring 3 desks from you and the salespeople celebrating their bonus
with a lot of volume.

I do not miss the office.

~~~
Freak_NL
Add the HVAC units making weird noises, smartphone notification sounds, and
ringtones, fucking ringtones.

~~~
rjsw
Someone that I used to work with had a ringtone of a dog barking, he would
leave the phone on his desk when doing stuff elsewhere in the building and his
wife would call him several times a day.

~~~
tyurok
We had a friendly deal in our office for those kind of disturbances.

If you leave your phone ringing at your desk, you pay a round of drinks for
the team.

------
M4v3R
It's a neat idea, but I can't stand the ~12 kHz noise in the background, it
makes my head hurt.

For reference, here's a spectrograph:
[https://i.imgur.com/AmgaxPy.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/AmgaxPy.jpg)

------
lucassandes
The presentation of this one is definitely more beautiful thant this one[0],
that a friend of mine shared a days ago. The latter has more options and is
more customizable tho.

[0]
[https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/openOfficeNoiseGenerator.p...](https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/openOfficeNoiseGenerator.php)

~~~
saila
I came in here to mention myNoise too. I use it all the time for noise
masking. The office noise generator isn't my thing, but there are _numerous_
other sounds to choose from--white/brown/grey noise, rain, ocean waves, a
purring cat, space(ship) sounds, and all kinds of other stuff.

[https://mynoise.net/](https://mynoise.net/)

------
functino
This is really beautiful.

I created something similar a while ago:

[https://officenoise.cloud/](https://officenoise.cloud/)

Same idea, less visually pleasing - but with the twist that all the sounds you
hear are triggered by other visitors of that webpage.

------
carrozo
Neat and nice but nope.

If you want good background noise, try this 10 hour clip of an icebreaker ship
idling in the arctic.

[https://youtu.be/Q_WKl5AkXFM](https://youtu.be/Q_WKl5AkXFM)

------
darylyu
I work on the Starship Enterprise, but the pandemic is forcing me to work from
home.

This helps a lot: [https://youtu.be/UKBvaOLDem0](https://youtu.be/UKBvaOLDem0)

~~~
brnt
This one really sets me at ease. Very calming, to pretend to live on board a
starship in a utopian future.

------
callamdelaney
We need a facebook version of this where there's a guy practicing a guitar
while another is trying not to fall off his unicycle [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMWJGs3CQ_Q&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMWJGs3CQ_Q&feature=youtu.be&t=148)

------
audiosampling
I did the same thing, a week-ago. The interface may be more spartan; all the
efforts have been put in the sounds themselves. These sounds have been
carefully designed to put the listener in the focus zone, for those who
associate the noise of their office with focus (everyone is different; most
people actually want to block open office sounds... but a minority is actually
missing them, when their environment is too quiet).

Here is how it sounds like on myNoise :
[https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/openOfficeNoiseGenerator.p...](https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/openOfficeNoiseGenerator.php)

------
kthartic
This is awesome and weirdly makes it easier for me to work. I need that
constant stimulation. Total silence makes it difficult to focus (sometimes).

------
CodeGlitch
I don't miss the office noises. I do miss the random conversations that took
place.

I've had to replace that with IRC (which isn't too bad!)

~~~
nathell
At my current workplace (we're 100% remote these days), we've instituted daily
non-compulsory coffee meetings on Zoom, for the purpose of talking about
something _other_ than work and fostering random conversations.

It's not perfect, but it's something.

~~~
Cilvic
Maybe give this a try
[https://voice.tenxeng.com/](https://voice.tenxeng.com/), still early and we'd
love feedback.

------
NavekM
It's the low murmur of the office and clickity-clack of the keys that is
missing. Also that loud woman and that dude with the cough.

~~~
samizdis
Dude with the cough? Oh, my!

------
janpot
I always work with noise cancelling headphones and got so used to them that I
now have to wear them at home as well as they help me to concentrate. Even
though it's silent in here.

~~~
thinkingemote
Nice you are now a Cyborg. I wonder how many others are dependant on similar
ear augmentation devices.

~~~
Tade0
Cyborg here. I can't stand being outside without my headphones. Too much
noise.

------
inopinatus
What I really need to complete the experience is olfactory.

~~~
temporama1
Yeah - guy eating sardines at the next desk.

------
terrycody
So cool website and interface LOL, really like it!

Someone posted
[https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/openOfficeNoiseGenerator.p...](https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/openOfficeNoiseGenerator.php)

days ago, I found its very funny when open both on different tabs hahaha.

Btw, this website lack repetitive settings? Why noise stop after seconds?

------
ornornor
That’s honestly what I miss the least from the office. I don’t use it at all
actually. The noise is the absolute worst part.

~~~
ornornor
s/use/miss

------
iulian_r
Is there also a repository associated with this website? I'm a bit curious how
the rendering on canvas code works.

------
grafelic
I miss the sound of people muttering to themselves and breathing loudly while
wearing noise cancelling headphones.

No, not really.

------
decibe1
[https://www.ambient-mixer.com/](https://www.ambient-mixer.com/) has a ton of
these types of background noises. All the sounds can be individually leveled
and you can easily create your own from their audio library.

------
raverbashing
Apart from the loud fan noise on this simulation, I would be happy if my
office was as quiet as this one...

------
flr03
I'll be happy if my office sounds like that! Find that one actually quite
peaceful and relaxing.

------
talonx
Does not work on Firefox

~~~
iulian_r
Works here on Firefox 74.

~~~
talonx
74 here too. I thought it might be an adblocker issue, but does not seem so.

------
FBISurveillance
And for those who miss meetings, no more:
[http://conferencecall.biz/](http://conferencecall.biz/)

------
yoz-y
Why does increasing the number of people increase the fan noises? Does
everybody have their own AC or are they using PC towers from the 90's?

~~~
vSanjo
I think it's just volume - I couldn't notice anything else changing.

------
ryanmercer
Ehhhh that hum/droning sound that's constant doesn't sound like any office
I've ever worked in. Other than that, neat!

~~~
zeveb
Maybe it's a white noise generator? Several (maybe all?) of my past offices
have had white noise generators. One never notices them, but when they are off
then suddenly one notices their absence.

I wonder if I should get one for home …

------
pp19dd
"Alexa, enable star trek bridge sounds."

------
LoSboccacc
one of the chair noises is clearly a fart covered up by the person readjusting
as a cover up, 10/10 most realistic simulation

------
htk
Very accurate simulation as in two minutes of trying it I'm already getting
crazy with the whistling and typing.

------
classified
Tried it and decided that the generated noise just isn't worth the trackers on
this site. Your mileage may vary.

------
paradox242
This has to be irony right? Not more than 10 seconds in I had the pleasure to
hear loud, wet, chewing.

------
melbourne_mat
I seriously hate open plan. Which turkey came up with that idea?

I became one of the ahole's at one small office when I opened a brie and ate
it at my desk. The guy next to me said that cheese made him vomit. Did he want
me throw my brie away? I kept on eating but never brought in cheese again.
That guy never said a word to me again :-(

~~~
Ntrails
> Did he want me throw my brie away?

No, he wanted you to fuck off and eat it somewhere that he didn't have to
smell it.

------
torvald
Ah, I can subtract all the way to 0 colleagues, I guess it works for me to.
Thanks!

------
ljm
The 'colleague' scanning its butt on the photocopier is a nice touch.

------
n-i-m-a
Made my day! A nespresso machine would make it almost identical to our office.

------
kuon
I am so happy I always worked remotely and never heard that noise.

------
johnchristopher
Red circle is having an episode in the copier room again.

------
njsubedi
...but who whistles inside the office?

~~~
arkitaip
Maybe Karl Pilkington works here [0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4RvReL_4Zg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4RvReL_4Zg)

------
arvinsim
Silence is bliss.

Except for the music I pick of course.

------
wdr1
wow, this made me appreciate working from home in an instant.

------
wolfgang000
Not loud enough

